# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  سؤال المحاضرة الثانية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

_سؤال المحاضرة الثانية
_
عرف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ثم اشرح الشروط الواجب توافرها لانطباقه مع ذكر أمثلة؟

----------


## نيفين سعيد سعد احمد

مبدأ الشخصيه الايجابيه
مبدأ الشخصيه الايجابيه : هو يعني سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني علي الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد

السند القانوني : نص الماده (3) من قانون العقوبات .

الغايه : تطبيق هذا المبدأ غايته عدم تسليم الوطني الي دوله اجنبيه لأنه لا يجوز ابدا تسليم الوطني الي دوله اجنبيه لكي        تحاكمه .

شروط تطبيقه : (1) ان يكون المتهم وطنيا .
                        (2) ارتكاب الجريمه في الخارج .
                        (3) ان يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقا للقانون الاجنبي و الوطني .
                        (4) ألا يحاكم عن الجريمه في الخارج .*

----------


## علياء محمد سعد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


[مبدا الشخصية الايجابية.هوسريان قانون عقوبات مصرى على جرائم التى يرتكبها شخص وطنى خارج البلاد

شروط تطبيقة.

1.ان يكون المتهم وطنى
2.ارتكاب الجريمة كلها خارج الدولة
3.ان يكون الفعل المعاقب علية طبقا للقانون الاجنبى والوطنى
4.الايعاقب عليها فى الخارج


[size="4"]مثال ذلك.
[/size]مصرى ذهب لعمل الى فرنسا فوجد رجل فرنسى ثرى فقام بسرقتة فعاقبة القانون الفرنسى واثناء عوتة قامت المباحث المصرية باحتجازة واحالتة لمحاكمة,,,

فى هذة الحالة لايجب للقانون المصرى معاقبتة لعدم توافر شروط تطيق مبدا الشخصية القانونية   
اجابة اخرى,,
لايجوز عقاب المتهم عن فعل واحد مرتين

----------


## Mostafa kamal

عرف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ثم اشرح الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنطباقه مع ذكر أمثله؟


المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية



(سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد)


الشروط الواجب توافرها لأنطباقة


1- أن يكون المتهم وطنيأ

2- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

3- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

4 - ألا يحاكم  عن الجريمة في الخارج


مثال


إذا سرق رجل مصري شئ وهو خارج البلاد ثم عوقب على هذا الفعل خارج البلاد ثم عاد الي مصر مرة اخرى وتم القبض عليه في المطار المصري  يطبق عليه هذا المبدأ لأنه تم محاكمتة عن الجريمة في الخارج وهذا يخالف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ولا يعاقب الشخص عن فعل واحد مرتين

----------


## Mohammed Hassan Elhoby

* *المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية***
**
**هو* : سريان قانون العقوبات الوطنيعلى الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد.

**الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنطباق مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية*****أ*-أن يكون المتهموطنيأ
*
**ب** -*أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج*

**ج** -* أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليهطبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

*د** -* ألا يحاكم عن الجريمة فيالخارج
*** مثال ذلك :**
*إذا سرق رجل مصري شئ وهو خارج البلاد ثم عوقب علىهذا الفعل خارج البلاد ثم عاد الي مصر مرة اخرى وتم القبض عليه في المطار المصرييطبق عليه هذا المبدأ لأنه تم محاكمتة عن الجريمة في الخارج وهذا يخالف مبدأالشخصية الإيجابية ولا يعاقب الشخص عن فعل واحد مرتين.

----------


## أحمد شوقي الجهلان

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
( اولاً تعريف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ):- 

(( سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني علي الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد ))  

( السند القانوني ):-  

(( نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات و الغاية من تقرير هذا المبدأ يعتبر بديل لعدم تسليم المواطن لدولة اجنبية لتحاكمه))  

( الشروط الواجب توافرها لتطبيق هذا المبدأ ):-  

1- أن يكون مرتكب الجريمة وطني.  

2- إرتكاب الجريمة بأكملها بالخارج.  

3- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والوطني.  

4- ألا يحاكم علي الجريمة ف الخارج.  

(( مثال ))   

أن يقوم مواطن مصري ببيع مخدرات ف الخارج ثم يعود إلي مصر دون ان تكتشف السلطات الأجنبية ذلك ثم يتم إكتشاف الجريمة فيعاقب علي ذلك في مصر. 

 


 

 

 

 


 


*

----------


## حسام جمال محمود

المبحث الاول: تعريف مبدا الشخصية الايجابية؟
المبحث الثانى: الشروط الواجب توافرها فى هذا المبدا؟
المبحث الثالث:مثال لذلك المبدا.

المقدمة
ان مبدا الشخصية الايجابية من الاستثناءات التى ترد على تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان.وهذه المبادئ تنطبق على الجريمة اذا كانت خارج البلاد.

الموضوع
اولا:*تعريف مبدا الشخصية الايجابية؟*
*يقصد به سريان قانون العقوبات الوطنى على الجرائم التى يرتكبها شخص وطنى خارج البلاد.*
*السند القانونى : نص المادة(3) من قانون العقوبات*

*ثانيا :الشروط الواجب توافرها فى هذا المبدا؟*
*1: ان يكون المتهم وطنيا.*
*2: ارتكاب الجريمة كلها فى الخارج.*
*3:ان يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقا للقانون الاجنبى والوطنى.*
*4: الا يحاكم على الجريمة فى الخارج.*
*ثالثا: مثال على هذا المبدا.*
*قام شخص مصرى بالسفر الى خارج البلاد وهناك قام بارتكاب جريمة سرقة ثم بعد ذلك وقع فى ايدى السلطات هناك تمت محاكمته على هذا الفعل ثم بعد تادية مدة العقوبة عاد الى بلاده فوجد ان الحكومة فى انتظاره والقت القبض عليه لمعاقبته على الفعل الذى ارتكبه وهو السرقة.ومن هنا جاء التساؤل هل يخضع هذا الشخص للعقاب بواسطة قانون العقوبات المصرى.نعم يخضع للعقاب وذلك طبقا لشروط مبد الشخصيه الايجابية وذلك لانه وطنى وقام بارتكاب الجريمة كلها فى الخارج.لكن من المنظور فى القضية انه قد تم القبض عليه خارج البلاد وتمت معاقبته  وبالتالى فنحن فى صدد سؤال اخر وهو هل يعاقب هذا الشخص على هذا الفعل داخل بلاده؟الاجابة لا يجوز ذلك لانه لا يعاقب الشخص مرتين على فعل قد ارتكبه.*

* الخاتمة*
*مبدا الشخصية الايجابية من المبادئ الايجابية التى ترد على تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان.والغاية من هذا المبدا  "عدم تسليم الوطنى الى دولة اجنبية معاقبته لانه لا يجوز ذلك  "*

----------


## حسام جمال محمود

المبحث الاول: تعريف مبدا الشخصية الايجابية؟
المبحث الثانى: الشروط الواجب توافرها فى هذا المبدا؟
المبحث الثالث:مثال لذلك المبدا.

المقدمة
ان مبدا الشخصية الايجابية من الاستثناءات التى ترد على تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان.وهذه المبادئ تنطبق على الجريمة اذا كانت خارج البلاد.

الموضوع
اولا:*تعريف مبدا الشخصية الايجابية؟*
*يقصد به سريان قانون العقوبات الوطنى على الجرائم التى يرتكبها شخص وطنى خارج البلاد.*
*السند القانونى : نص المادة(3) من قانون العقوبات*

*ثانيا :الشروط الواجب توافرها فى هذا المبدا؟*
*1: ان يكون المتهم وطنيا.*
*2: ارتكاب الجريمة كلها فى الخارج.*
*3:ان يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقا للقانون الاجنبى والوطنى.*
*4: الا يحاكم على الجريمة فى الخارج.*
*ثالثا: مثال على هذا المبدا.*
*قام شخص مصرى بالسفر الى خارج البلاد وهناك قام بارتكاب جريمة سرقة ثم بعد ذلك وقع فى ايدى السلطات هناك تمت محاكمته على هذا الفعل ثم بعد تادية مدة العقوبة عاد الى بلاده فوجد ان الحكومة فى انتظاره والقت القبض عليه لمعاقبته على الفعل الذى ارتكبه وهو السرقة.ومن هنا جاء التساؤل هل يخضع هذا الشخص للعقاب بواسطة قانون العقوبات المصرى.نعم يخضع للعقاب وذلك طبقا لشروط مبد الشخصيه الايجابية وذلك لانه وطنى وقام بارتكاب الجريمة كلها فى الخارج.لكن من المنظور فى القضية انه قد تم القبض عليه خارج البلاد وتمت معاقبته  وبالتالى فنحن فى صدد سؤال اخر وهو هل يعاقب هذا الشخص على هذا الفعل داخل بلاده؟الاجابة لا يجوز ذلك لانه لا يعاقب الشخص مرتين على فعل قد ارتكبه.*

* الخاتمة*
*مبدا الشخصية الايجابية من المبادئ الايجابية التى ترد على تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان.والغاية من هذا المبدا  "عدم تسليم الوطنى الى دولة اجنبية معاقبته لانه لا يجوز ذلك  "*

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
_سؤال المحاضرة الثانية_ 
عرف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ثم اشرح الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنطباقه مع ذكر أمثله؟ 
*تعريف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية:*
المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية سريان مبدأ العقوبة على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد,السند القانوني المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات. 
*الشروط الواجب توافرها لانطباقه:*
1*أن يكون المتهم وطنياً.
2*إرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج.
3*أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني.
4*ألا يحاكم على الجريمة في الخارج. 
*المثال:*
1*مثال تطبيقه: أن يرتكب مصري جريمة في الخارج ومن ثم يعود لأرض الوطن ثم تكتشف الجريمة بعد عودته ففي هذه الحالة ينطبق القانون المصري طبقاً لمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية. 
2* مثال عدم تطبيقه: أن يقوم شخص مصري بسرقة شخص ما ويعاقب على جريمته في الخارج ومن ثم يعود إلى مصر فيهذا لا يمكن معاقبته لعدم إنطباق مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية.

----------


## Mostafa kamal

عرف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ثم اشرح الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنطباقه مع ذكر أمثله؟


 المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية



 (سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد)


 الشروط الواجب توافرها لأنطباقة


1- أن يكون المتهم وطنيأ

 2- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

 3- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

 4 - ألا يحاكم  عن الجريمة في الخارج


 مثال


إذا سرق رجل مصري شئ وهو خارج البلاد ثم عوقب على هذا الفعل خارج البلاد ثم عاد الي مصر مرة اخرى وتم القبض عليه في المطار المصري لا يطبق عليه هذا المبدأ لأنه تم محاكمتة عن الجريمة في الخارج وهذا يخالف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ولا يعاقب الشخص عن فعل واحد مرتين

----------


## momen hatem

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

المقصود بمبدا الشخصيه الايجابيه ::

 * هو سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد .

الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنطباق مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية::

* أن يكون المتهم وطنيأ

* أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

*  أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

*  ألا يحاكم عن الجريمة فيالخارج

المثال::
إذا سرق مواطن مصري شئ وهو في الخارج وتم عقابه على هذا الفعل في الخارج ثم عاد الي مصر وتم القبض عليه عند وصوله يطبق عليه مبدا الشخصيه الايجابيه ولا يحاكم  لأنه تم محاكمتة عن الجريمة في الخارج لانه لا يعاقب الشخص مرتين علي فعل واحد

----------


## ahmed maher

س:عرف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ثم اشرح الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنطباقه مع ذكر أمثله؟


**تعريف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية:*
المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية سريان مبدأ العقوبة على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد,السند القانوني المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات.

**الشروط الواجب توافرها لانطباقه:*
1*أن يكون المتهم وطنياً.
2*إرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج.
3*أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني.
4*ألا يحاكم على الجريمة في الخارج.

**المثال:*
1*مثال تطبيقه: أن يرتكب مصري جريمة في الخارج ومن ثم يعود لأرض الوطن ثم تكتشف الجريمة بعد عودته ففي هذه الحالة ينطبق القانون المصري طبقاً لمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية.

----------


## seif ahmed tarek

اولا" المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية:
*هو تطبيق  قانون عقوبات مصرى على جرائم التى يرتكبها شخص وطنى خارج البلاد
ثانيا" الشروط الواجب توافرها لأنطباقة:

 1- أن يكون المتهم وطنيأ

  2- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

  3- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

  4 - ألا يحاكم  عن الجريمة في الخارج
 *المثال*:
ان يقتل الوطنى شخصا فى الخارج ولا يعاقب عليها فى هذه الحالة يعاقب عليها عند عودته الى الوطن الاصلى

----------


## ahmed magdy elzoghby

* المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية:
**هو تطبيق  قانون عقوبات مصرى على جرائم التى يرتكبها شخص وطنى خارج البلاد
*ثانيا" الشروط الواجب توافرها لأنطباقة:*

* أن يكون المتهم وطنيأ

 * أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

 *  أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

 *  ألا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج 

_المثال:_

* اذا قام مواطن مصرى بارتكاب جريمة فى احد الدول و تم معاقبته فى هذه الحالة لايجوز معاقبته عند عودته لان المجرم لا يعاقب على الجريمة مرة اخرى ولكن اذا لم يعاقب على هذه الجريمة فيتم معاقبته عند عودته

----------


## احمد علاء الدين محمد

عرف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ثم اشرح الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنطباقه مع ذكر أمثله؟
المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية
سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد


الشروط الواجب توافرها لأنطباقه

a- أن يكون المتهم وطنيأ

b- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

c- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

d - ألا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج


مثال
إذا سرق رجل مصري شئ وهو خارج البلاد ثم عوقب على هذا الفعل خارج البلاد ثم عاد الي مصر مرة اخرى وتم القبض عليه في المطار المصري لا يطبق عليه هذا المبدأ لأنه تم محاكمتة عن الجريمة في الخارج وهذا يخالف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ولا يعاقب الشخص عن فعل واحد مرتين

----------


## احمد علاء الدين محمد

عرف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ثم اشرح الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنطباقه مع ذكر أمثله؟


المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابيه 

سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد


الشروط الواجب توافرها لأنطباقة

a- أن يكون المتهم وطنيأ

b- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

c- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

d - ألا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج


مثال


إذا سرق رجل مصري شئ وهو خارج البلاد ثم عوقب على هذا الفعل خارج البلاد ثم عاد الي مصر مرة اخرى وتم القبض عليه في المطار المصري لا يطبق عليه هذا المبدأ لأنه تم محاكمتة عن الجريمة في الخارج وهذا يخالف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ولا يعاقب الشخص عن فعل واحد مرتين

----------


## احمد علاء الدين محمد

عرف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ثم اشرح الشروط الواجب توافرها لإنطباقه مع ذكر أمثله؟


المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابيه 

سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد


الشروط الواجب توافرها لأنطباقة

a- أن يكون المتهم وطنيأ

b- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

c- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

d - ألا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج


مثال


إذا سرق رجل مصري شئ وهو خارج البلاد ثم عوقب على هذا الفعل خارج البلاد ثم عاد الي مصر مرة اخرى وتم القبض عليه في المطار المصري لا يطبق عليه هذا المبدأ لأنه تم محاكمتة عن الجريمة في الخارج وهذا يخالف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ولا يعاقب الشخص عن فعل واحد مرتين

----------


## ميار سامي عبدالرحيم

*
**ان مبدا**الشخصية الايجابية من الاستثناءات التى ترد على تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث**المكان.وهذه المبادئ تنطبق على الجريمة اذا كانت خارج**البلاد**.**


**اولا**:**تعريف مبدا الشخصية**الايجابية؟**
**يقصد به سريان قانون العقوبات الوطنى على الجرائم التى يرتكبها شخص**وطنى خارج البلاد**.**
**السند القانونى**:**نص المادة(3) من قانون**العقوبات**

**ثانيا** :**الشروط الواجب توافرها فى هذا**المبدا؟**
**1**:* *ان**يكون المتهم وطنيا**.**
**2**:* *ارتكاب الجريمة**كلها فى الخارج**.**
**3 * *:**ان يكون الفعل معاقب عليه**طبقا للقانون الاجنبى والوطنى**.**
**4:**الا يحاكم**على الجريمة فى الخارج**.**
**ثالثا**:* *مثال على هذا**المبدا**.**
**قام**شخص مصرى بالسفر الى خارج البلاد وهناك قام بارتكاب جريمة سرقة ثم بعد ذلك وقع فى**ايدى السلطات هناك تمت محاكمته على هذا الفعل ثم بعد تادية مدة العقوبة عاد الى**بلاده فوجد ان الحكومة فى انتظاره والقت القبض عليه لمعاقبته على الفعل الذى ارتكبه**وهو السرقة.ومن هنا جاء التساؤل هل يخضع هذا الشخص للعقاب بواسطة قانون العقوبات**المصرى.نعم يخضع للعقاب وذلك طبقا لشروط مبد الشخصيه الايجابية وذلك لانه وطنى وقام**بارتكاب الجريمة كلها فى الخارج.لكن من المنظور فى القضية انه قد تم القبض عليه**خارج البلاد وتمت معاقبته وبالتالى فنحن فى صدد سؤال اخر وهو هل يعاقب هذا الشخص**على هذا الفعل داخل بلاده؟الاجابة لا يجوز ذلك لانه لا يعاقب الشخص**مرتين على فعل قد ارتكبه**.*

----------


## مها عبد الكريم

*


**ان مبدا**الشخصية الايجابية من الاستثناءات التى ترد على تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث**المكان.وهذه المبادئ تنطبق على الجريمة اذا كانت خارج**البلاد**.**


**اولا**:**تعريف مبدا الشخصية**الايجابية؟**
**يقصد به سريان قانون العقوبات الوطنى على الجرائم التى يرتكبها شخص**وطنى خارج البلاد**.**
**السند القانونى**:**نص المادة(3) من قانون**العقوبات**

**ثانيا** :**الشروط الواجب توافرها فى هذا**المبدا؟**
**1**:* *ان**يكون المتهم وطنيا**.**
**2**:* *ارتكاب الجريمة**كلها فى الخارج**.**
**3 * *:**ان يكون الفعل معاقب عليه**طبقا للقانون الاجنبى والوطنى**.**
**4:**الا يحاكم**على الجريمة فى الخارج**.**
**ثالثا**:* *مثال على هذا**المبدا**.**
**قام**شخص مصرى بالسفر الى خارج البلاد وهناك قام بارتكاب جريمة سرقة ثم بعد ذلك وقع فى**ايدى السلطات هناك تمت محاكمته على هذا الفعل ثم بعد تادية مدة العقوبة عاد الى**بلاده فوجد ان الحكومة فى انتظاره والقت القبض عليه لمعاقبته على الفعل الذى ارتكبه**وهو السرقة.ومن هنا جاء التساؤل هل يخضع هذا الشخص للعقاب بواسطة قانون العقوبات**المصرى.نعم يخضع للعقاب وذلك طبقا لشروط مبد الشخصيه الايجابية وذلك لانه وطنى وقام**بارتكاب الجريمة كلها فى الخارج.لكن من المنظور فى القضية انه قد تم القبض عليه**خارج البلاد وتمت معاقبته وبالتالى فنحن فى صدد سؤال اخر وهو هل يعاقب هذا الشخص**على هذا الفعل داخل بلاده؟الاجابة لا يجوز ذلك لانه لا يعاقب الشخص**مرتين على فعل قد ارتكبه**.*

----------


## محمد فوزى عبد الحليم

المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابيه 

سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد


الشروط الواجب توافرها لأنطباقة

a- أن يكون المتهم وطنيأ

b- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

c- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقأ للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

d - ألا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج


مثال


إذا سرق رجل مصري شئ وهو خارج البلاد ثم عوقب على هذا الفعل خارج البلاد ثم عاد الي مصر مرة اخرى وتم القبض عليه في المطار المصري لا يطبق عليه هذا المبدأ لأنه تم محاكمتة عن الجريمة في الخارج وهذا يخالف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ولا يعاقب الشخص عن فعل واحد مرتين

----------


## امانى عبد المنعم احمد

*

**
**اولا**:**تعريف مبدا الشخصية**الايجابية؟*
*
**يقصد به سريان قانون العقوبات الوطنى على الجرائم التى يرتكبها شخص**وطنى خارج البلاد**.*
*
**السند القانونى** :* *نص المادة(3) من قانون**العقوبات**)**نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات و الغاية من تقرير هذا المبدأ**يعتبر بديل لعدم تسليم المواطن لدولة اجنبية لتحاكمه)*
*

**ثانيا** :**الشروط الواجب توافرها فى هذا**المبدا؟*
*
**ان**يكون المتهم وطنيا**.*
*
**ارتكاب الجريمة**كلها فى الخارج**.*

*ان يكون الفعل معاقب عليه**طبقا للقانون الاجنبى والوطنى**.*
*
**الا يحاكم**على الجريمة فى الخارج**.*
*
**ثالثا**:* *مثال على هذا**المبدا**.*
*
**إذا قام مواطن مصرى بإرتكاب جريمة قتل خارج إقليم جمهورية مصر العربيه فإن هذه الجريمة تخضع لمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابيه وذلك لتوافر شروط المبدأ فى هذه الجريمة فالمواطن مصرى الجنسية وأرتكب جريمة كلها فى الخارج والفعل معاقب عليه طبقاَ لقانون العقوبات المصرى وقانون العقوبات الخاص بالدولة الأجنبية. ولذلك يخضع لعقاب القانون المصرى*

----------


## نورا السيد نجيب قورة

*الاسم:نورا السيد نجيب محمد                      * 
* 
( اولاً تعريف مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية ):- 
*
*(( سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني علي الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد ))* 

*( السند القانوني ):-* 

*(( نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات و الغاية من تقرير هذا المبدأ يعتبر بديل لعدم تسليم المواطن لدولة اجنبية لتحاكمه))* 

_( الشروط الواجب توافرها لتطبيق هذا المبدأ ):-_  

*1- أن يكون مرتكب الجريمة وطني.* 

*2- إرتكاب الجريمة بأكملها بالخارج.* 

*3- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والوطني.* 

*4- ألا يحاكم علي الجريمة ف الخارج.* 

*(( مثال ))* 


*قيام شخص مصري الجنسية بسرقة مجوهرات وهو في الخارج ثم عاد الي مصر دون اكتشاف الجرم في الخارج وتم اكتشافة من قبل السلطات المصرية (في هذه الحالة يجب معاقبتة في مصر)*

----------


## يونس محمد

تتميز العقوبات التكميليه بالخصائص التاليه:
1

----------


## يونس محمد

_انها عقوبه تضاف الى عقوبه اخرى , فلا يحكم بها وحدها

----------


## يونس محمد

_ يتعين على المحكمه ان تحكم بها اذا كانت عقوبه تكميليه وجوبيه
3_لا تنفذ لا تنفذ العقوبه التكميليه اذا لم تحكم بها المحكمه حتى ولو كانت تكميليه وجوبيه
4

----------


## يونس محمد

_العقوبات التكميليه ليست مقتصره على الجنايات فمنها مايسرى فى مواد الجنح

خصائص العقوبات التبعيه:
1-انها عقوبه تضاف الى عقوبه اخرى اصليه, وبالتالى لا يجوز الحكم بها بمفردها كعقوبه اصليه
2_ انها تتبع الحكم بقوه القانون , اى انه من الواجب اعمالها حتى ولو لم تحكم بها المحكمه
3_القاعده فى العقوبات التبعيه انها تتبع الحكم بجنايه

                                                                 المبحث الثانى
                                                          تقسيمات التدابير الاحترازيه

----------


## يونس محمد

يمكن تقسيم التدابير الاحترازيه الى تدابير مقيده للحريه وتدابير تتعلق بممارسه نشاط معين 
اما التدابير المقيده للحريه فاهمها: مراقبه الشرطه
ومن التدابير المتعلقه بممارسه نشاط معين: سحب ترخيص القياده, اغلاق المحل

ويتضح من مراجعه تلك التدابير انها ليست مقصوره على الجنايات , بل انه يمكن الحكم بها فى مواد الجنح

----------


## يونس محمد

صور الاهرامات في مصر من الخارج | ميكساتك
صور الاهرامات في مصر من الخارج | ميكساتكالبوم صور جديد للسياحة في الأهرامات في الجيزة بمصر، احلي صور الاهرامات من الخارج في الليل والاهرامات بمظرها الجميل وطبيعتها الساحرة تجذب كل من يراها بكل شوق.البوم صور جديد للسياحة في الأهرامات في الجيزة بمصر، احلي صور الاهرامات من الخارج في الليل والاهرامات بمظرها الجميل وطبيعتها الساحرة تجذب كل من يراها بكل شوق.البوم صور جديد للسياحة في الأهرامات في الجيزة بمصر، احلي صور الاهرامات من الخارج في الليل والاهرامات بمظرها الجميل وطبيعتها الساحرة تجذب كل من يراها بكل شوق.البوم صور جديد للسياحة في الأهرامات في الجيزة بمصر، احلي صور الاهرامات من الخارج في الليل والاهرامات بمظرها الجميل وطبيعتها الساحرة تجذب كل من يراها بكل شوق.

----------

